# Quelle Ram pour un Ibook G4



## billy_boolean (28 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Je viens de recevoir mon Ibook G4 1.33ghz. c'est mon premier mac, le passage du PC se fait relativement facilement.

Il est doté de 512mb de RAM d'origine, mais ca fait peu...

J'amerais savoir quelle ram on peut mettre dedans ? est ce que n'importe quelle SO-DIMM ira ? je pensais a prendre de l'infineon, mais pas la moindre idée si elle est compatible ou non.

j'ai cherché avec mon ami google, mais j'ai aps trouvé grand chose.

Je me doute que je suis pas le premier a poser cette question, je pense ne pas avoir utilisé les bons mots clef pour les recherches.

Merci, Billy.


----------



## jugnin (28 Septembre 2005)

Vas voir sur MacWay, pour chaque RAM il est précisé les machines compatibles. De plus les prix ne sont pas excessifs.

Tiens mais j'y pense, y'aurait pas un sujet intitulé "quelles mémoires pour vos Macs portables" juste au dessus ? Alors hein bon hey ho là


----------



## billy_boolean (28 Septembre 2005)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Vas voir sur MacWay, pour chaque RAM il est précisé les machines compatibles. De plus les prix ne sont pas excessifs.
> 
> Tiens mais j'y pense, y'aurait pas un sujet intitulé "quelles mémoires pour vos Macs portables" juste au dessus ? Alors hein bon hey ho là



oui oui j'ai lu ce post 

j'ai p-e pas bien poser ma question 

est ce que toutes les SO-DIMM sont compatible ?

de plus je n'ai pas vu de ram compatible pour mon ibook chez MacWay.


----------



## chandler_jf (28 Septembre 2005)

billy_boolean a dit:
			
		

> oui oui j'ai lu ce post
> 
> j'ai p-e pas bien poser ma question
> 
> ...



Perso j'ai pris de la PNY chez cdiscount. ... pas de problème.


----------



## prime79 (28 Septembre 2005)

Il faut que tu prennes de la PC2100 ou de la PC2700 uniquement.
Achètes-là sur eBay, il y en a à pas cher du tout en neuf.

@++


----------



## chagregel (28 Septembre 2005)

Il existe 36.000 sujets sur la Mémoire de vos machines, merci de continuer dans les sujets existants.


----------

